# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Rseau >  Pb de connexion rseau sortie de veille

## jguillot

Bonjour  tous.

Je suis en train de coder une IHM winforms en c# sous vs2010 qui discute avec une carte embarque base sur un module EMX de chez GHI Electronic.

Le mode de communication retenu est l'ethernet. Nous utilisons 2 protocoles diffrents en fonction de la qualit de service attendu lors des changes (streaming en udp et pour les fichiers de config et l'administration du tcp.

A la connection l'IHM envoit une trame udp broadcast sur un port particulier afin de contacter la carte. La carte lui rpond ce qui permet de savoir quel sont les adresses sources et destination ainsi que les ports recquis.

Le problme est que tout marche bien en fonctionnement normal mais tout les matins,  la sortie de veille l'IHM ne parvient pas  contacter la carte. Elle est pourtant pingable. Aprs verif sur wireshark, aucune trace de la trame de broadcast...

Est ce que quelqu'un  une piste?

----------


## jguillot

L'OS du pc est vista. Redemarr la carte embarqu ne rsoud pas le pb. Le seul truc qui marche c'est redmarrer le PC.

----------

